# Forgive my forum absence - I've been busy.



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

As has already been widely broadcast worldwide in a matter of moments, I was fortunate enough to have run several wonderful dogs and one reached the pinnacle of competition winning the Vizsla Club of America's National Gun Dog Championship in Colorado.

I would say it takes a team to win at the National level and that is what Tucker and I have become. It is in large part the dog, and it is the handler's trainer's job to keep in the game and work as a team to demonstrate to the best of their combined ability. 

I appreciate everyone's support and kind comments. I saw many very, very good teams and feel very blessed we were chosen.

I've made several blog posts today about the event for anyone who might be interested. www.willowyndranch.blogspot.com 

Thank you all again for your wonderful support!
Ken


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations Ken! And congrats to Tucker. That is a great accomplishment.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Outstanding effort and reward

Ken great stuff


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken VVork and dedication - a well bred pup - there is no luck involved - hunting or at a trial - they lead and you follow - once again PIKE & I say a job VVell done !!!!!!!!!


----------

